# Nautilus mini coils ! Please if you can deliver in Midrand



## korn1 (20/8/15)

I am so desperate for coils! Office is up the road from gallagher estate . Also Need juice (two) Banana and whatever you can offer me (I like them sweet/fruity). Give me a price and I will pay in cash(reasonable) if you can deliver just you need to come around 12pm afternoon .

Sorry mods  No idea where I should post this so please forgive me!


----------



## Silver (20/8/15)

Dont worry @korn1 - have moved this for you to the "who has stock" forum so vendors can respond directly if they choose to

Hope you come right. 

I am down to my last Nautilus mini coil... Your post reminds me i need to get more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korn1 (20/8/15)

Thank so much! Mods are quick here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frostbite (22/8/15)

Did you manage to get some coils ?


----------



## The Newby (23/8/15)

hi @korn1

we do have coils and tanks in stock


----------



## korn1 (24/8/15)

No coils yet


----------



## The Newby (24/8/15)

I have 2 packs of 5

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Newby (24/8/15)

And have r
Tanks in stock

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------

